# Moving on, help?



## The Gunslinger (Apr 4, 2011)

Hi boys and girls
in two weeks im moving up to uni, and to save space in my tiny room, im leaving most if not all of my warhammer behind, but i dont want to stop the hobby.
recently i finished a small high elf army, and it was fun, now im trying to decide if i should leave everything behind and start from sctratch or keep on with the elves.
what do you think i should do? and if i do start from sctratch what army do you suggest.
thanks for your opinions.
Cheers, The gunslinger


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Really depends what you want to get out of your Uni army.

Elite small numbers based armies are always the best bet for a travelling and storage.

You could carry on with the HElves, but make a separate list for a high points to models ratio for Uni and then add it to your original army when you get home. That way you can always collect up reinforcements when you go home on a break. 

That said it is a perfect chance to start a fresh new force....

...this would be what I would probably go for, any excuse to buy more stuff.

With new Ogres on the way I'm tempted, all I need is an excuse.


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

I would go for a small elite army you can paint gradually and have a bit of fun with on occasion... I certainly found that at uni very few people had full scale armies, or bothered to set up full scale games.

So you could use your HE, or if you wanted get another elite army then warriors, lizardmen, ogres, daemons, bretonnians or a few other armies/builds would be great choices.
Personally I think you should wait till you get to uni: see what the local scene is like, if there is a club where WFB is played, how serious it is and how much time you want to give to the hobby... there is absolutely nothing stopping you just doing the hobby in the holidays (term goes by fast).


----------



## The Gunslinger (Apr 4, 2011)

i do beleave i have been struck by insperation,
im tempted to play about with a small force from Middenland.
I like the colour scheme, can onready think of ways to put a personal touch on it
Love the idea of doing regular humans again, (imperial Guard fan)
and best of all i know nearly nothing about the Empire so would be fun to explore the background and be creative.
What do you think?


----------



## Sparros (Oct 13, 2009)

Exactly what position I am in. However, I haven't played in a while so I will sell my old army to finance my next one of Ogres seeing as A) they are small amount of numbers and B) they are just re-released. 

Plus who doesn't love having a horde of bloodthirsty ogres to charge around with...


----------



## Ratvan (Jun 20, 2011)

A Middenland force would be a good idea, however fluff wise the Province of Talabacland has small forces of highly training and elite soldiers. Plus with the empire you can fit a lot of artillery into small points games and still have enough troops to make a sizable force.


----------

